# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  VirusInfo анонсирует открытый конкурс профессионального мастерства среди хелперов

## NickGolovko

VirusInfo, ведущий российский информационно-аналитический ресурс в сфере лечения персональных компьютеров от вредоносных программ, участник Альянса профессионалов в области анализа безопасности (Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals, ASAP), анонсирует первый открытый конкурс профессионального мастерства среди компьютерных консультантов, занимающихся уничтожением вредоносного программного обеспечения. 

Конкурс приурочен к пятилетнему юбилею VirusInfo и будет открыт в день рождения ресурса - 15 апреля 2009 года. К участию в конкурсе приглашаются все желающие; регистрация на VirusInfo не является обязательным условием. 

В рамках конкурса будут предусмотрены три соревнования, в каждом из которых участники смогут выполнить от 2 до 5 заданий - в зависимости от специфики того или иного соревнования. По итогам конкурса администрация VirusInfo определит победителя, двух призеров и лучших участников в каждом из отдельных соревнований; лауреаты конкурса будут награждены памятными знаками и денежными призами.

Задания на конкурс, а также полные правила состязания будут опубликованы в день его открытия - 15 апреля сего года.

Следите за информационными сообщениями.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

А судьи кто?  :Cheesy:

----------


## anton_dr

> А судьи кто?


Следите за информационными сообщениями.

----------


## Aleksandra

http://av-school.ru/forum/index.php/topic,741.0.html

Самоуверенность таланта - простительна и плодотворна, самоуверенность посредственности - смешна и бесплодна. _(Э. Севрус)_

----------


## Гриша

Это камень я так понимаю в мой огород  :Smiley: 

И наверное ваше величество задел пункт в опросе "Конечно буду, я всех порву  :Smiley: "

Пункт шуточный, ваша цитата еще раз доказывает желание обгадить злобного негодника-Гришу публично  :Smiley: 

З.Ы. сколько угодно, мне все равно, просто обычно взрослые люди пишут о таком лично человеку, а не пытаются показать это на публике...

----------


## Aleksandra

Я о тебе очень хорошего мнения. Ты ведь голосовал не за п.3?  :Wink:

----------


## Гриша

Чего скрывать, я голосовал за пункт "Конечно буду, я всех порву  :Smiley: " и не вижу в этом ничего криминального, это настрой, а он должен быть всегда боевой, ты должна знать, спортсменка все таки  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksandra

А если даже и за п.3, то самоуверенность таланта - простительна.  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Кстати, там неточность. Не "15 апреля", а "с 15 апреля"

----------


## Гриша

Поправил  :Smiley:  Мало того что негодяй, еще дезинформатор  :Cheesy:

----------


## svistok

насколько непредвзятым будет оценка ответов участников  и насколько открытым будет весь процесс проведения конкурса?

зы Aleksandra и Гриша может в личку и там?)

----------


## Aleksandra

*2Гриша* Я желаю тебе победить в честной борьбе! Буду за тебя болеть.  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

> насколько непредвзятым будет оценка ответов участников  и насколько открытым будет весь процесс проведения конкурса?


Победит сильнейший. Если победители дадут согласие, мы опубликуем их ответы и прокомментируем вынесенные решения.

Участники проекта могут подтвердить: администрация была столь озабочена равенством в правах и возможностях всех участников, что даже не проводила закрытого обсуждения этого мероприятия.  :Wink:

----------


## svistok

> Победит сильнейший. Если победители дадут согласие, мы опубликуем их ответы и прокомментируем вынесенные решения.


Именно про определение сильнейшего и вопрос. Ведь в закрытом состоянии конкурсных ответов сильнейшим можно признать любого, даже если он не будет являться таковым. 
Конкурс должен быть открытым, ответы конкурсантов выкладываться и ошибки комментироваться. Только тогда можно будет сказать о непредвзятости. 

зы Думаю, что каждый участник, пожелавший принять участие и ценящий непредвзятость, не воспротивятся открытости своих ответов, тем более будет очень полезным увидеть как это делают другие и каждый (будь то участник или просто зритель) на протяжении конкурса почерпнёт для себя много полезного.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Если конкурс будет после 15-го, и суть конкурсных заданий состоит в лечении по логам при посредстве скрипта (т.е. типовая задача хелпера), то судьей можно назначить "кибера" - в памяти это мясорубки есть огромное количество логов и эталонных результатов их анализа ... заодно проверим подсистему "верификатор скриптов". Машина беспристрастна, и помимо оценки будут же и комментарии - в чем ошибся или что не учел хелпер.

----------


## Hanson

если можно(и если будет время, всетаки день рабочий) то хотелось бы попробовать свои силы ))))

----------


## NickGolovko

Первый конкурс профессионального мастерства среди хелперов объявляется открытым.

Правила конкурса и задания на него размещены на специальном ресурсе - http://compet.virusinfo.info.

VirusInfo желает удачи всем участникам.

----------


## anton_dr

По просьбам участников, немного изменяются сроки проведения.
Конкурс продлится ровно месяц, приём ответов заканчивается в 24-00 15.05.2009

----------


## NickGolovko

Обращаем внимание конкурсантов на тот факт, что в принципе они имеют право выполнить не все задания, но, разумеется, максимального количества баллов сможет достичь только тот, кто справится со всеми кейсами.

----------


## NickGolovko

Прием работ завершен. VirusInfo благодарит участников, приславших свои ответы на конкурс; жюри приступает к рассмотрению и оценке поступивших писем.

----------


## NickGolovko

*Итоги конкурса*

VirusInfo с сожалением сообщает, что по результатам проверки поступивших писем жюри не смогло выявить победителя и призеров соревнования. Никто из участников, представивших на конкурс свои варианты ответов на задания, не продемонстрировал полного соответствия предъявленным требованиям.

Тем не менее, в соответствии с правилами соревнования все претенденты, принявшие участие в конкурсе, будут отмечены памятными призами. В ближайшее время представитель VirusInfo свяжется с участниками по электронным адресам, с которых они направляли свои письма с ответами.

Хотя Первый открытый конкурс профессионального мастерства среди компьютерных консультантов, занимающихся уничтожением вредоносного программного обеспечения, не смог выявить лучшего среди хелперов русского сектора Интернета, мы надеемся, что в будущем проведение соревнования станет традиционным, и уже в следующем году награды смогут найти своих героев. Напоминаем, что на базе VirusInfo работает эксклюзивный учебный курс для желающих получить базовое образование антивирусного консультанта или повысить свою квалификацию в области борьбы с вредоносным ПО; с помощью данного курса зарегистрированные участники VirusInfo имеют возможность успешно подготовиться к новым хелперским состязаниям.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

